# ***OFFICIAL***Vitor Belfort vs. Anthony Johnson Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*


















Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.​*


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and go with Belfort by bullrishing flurry in the first. I could be wrong, but this should be entertaining either way. Definite slugfest potential.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can shadily see a 3-round LnP win by Anthony Johnson here, and I expect his huge muscles at middleweight to be an advantage.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Tough fight to call but i'll go with Rumble.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Anthony Johnson is psyching himself out. Usually he's really laid back, but on his interview he's saying how he's going to "break em." I dunno we'll see. 

Somebody is gonna go down hard and I'll bet it's probably going to be "Rumble."

Muay thai vs the boxer.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I voted Vitor and I think if Rumble actually tries to strike with him Vitor will have it all day long. But if Rumble takes him to the ground he will employ the same gameplan Kos did against him.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Rumble has the power to knock him out. But, I see this going to the ground.

I say AJ split Dec.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Vitor via brutal K.O.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “Moving up to face Vitor was a new chapter in my life, a new challenge. I’m going to stay here and I’m going to take over this weight class. I’m going to use everything in my power to dominate Vitor in every way possible. He’s fast, he’s powerful, he has a lot of experience, but my right hand is his Kryptonite. I will dominate Vitor Belfort. Chael Sonnen is seen as the top threat to Anderson Silva’s title Well, I am at 185-pounds and everyone at middleweight has to worry about me now. I’m in this division to go to the top. You will see a whole different animal now I am at this weight class.”





> In the co-main event this weekend in Rio, Anthony “Rumble” Johnson makes his middleweight debut against former champion and Brazilian native, Vitor Belfort.
> 
> A force to be reckoned with at welterweight, Johnson has switched camps, diet and now weight classes and is set to take on one of the best in the business which if victorious puts him immediately in the title hunt at 185.
> 
> ...


 I thought this was interesting. 

I always said I'd be an AJ fan if he would quit killing himself to make WW. I hope I don't have to hold out for LHW


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Vitor by destruction TKO Rd 2


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Johnson can be a handful for anyone. Vitor has a lot to overcome with Johnson's power and wrestling. However, I'd love to see Vitor do his thing on the feet, and dominate with his boxing - which I could see him doing. 
Can't wait for this match!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't see Johnson being able to do much, he's not going to stand and he's not as good as Vitor on the ground, he's still cutting a shit load of weight so I imagine he'll exert quite a bit of energy trying to hold Belfort down.

Don't see him doing this for fifteen minutes, Vitor has fifteen minutes to land some ferocious and I believe he will.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Rumble's strength and athleticism alone might be able to get the fight to the ground.

But why does Rumble have such good wrestling? Or why does that seem to be passed as fact? Because he was like a solid Junior College wrestler or whatever he was? Because he wrestled Dan Hardy? Where have we seen good wrestling out of Rumble vs. a guy with at least ok TDD? Kos, I know is great at wrestling. But he is a small 170 and tossed Rumble around.

Vitor 1st round KO.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

I cant go against Vitor. AJ's a beast but I have a feeling Vitor is putting him to sleep come fightnight> AJ just isnt ready for belforts boxing and speed. It would be great to see him walk away with a W on this one.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Vitor needs to drop the "Phenom" nickname. Hes 20-9. Its embarrassing.

Cant wait for the fight. Im certainly not convinced either will walk through the other.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Anthony Johnson is winning this fight.

We are going to see a younger, stronger fighter beating a past their prime Vitor. Yes I realize he lost to Koscheck but that was in '09 when Kos was in HIS prime and AJ didn't have the experience and was still cutting *stupid* amounts of weight to make 170....still don't know how on earth this guy made 170. Anyways...I have always seen AJ as the next big star and I think he will finally hit his stride at MW when he takes out Vitor. 

Anthony Johnson by KO.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

1. AJ has never fought a guy like Vitor.

2. Vitor has fought way better fighters. 

AJ has an outside at landing a headkick, but that's it, Vitor all day long. I'm predicting first round KTFO.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Vitor needs to drop the "Phenom" nickname. *Hes 20-9. Its embarrassing.*
> 
> Cant wait for the fight. Im certainly not convinced either will walk through the other.


When you take into account who he's fought, 20 - 9 is extremely good.raise01:

This guy has literally fought the "Who's Who"s of MMA. The guy fought the likes of Chuck Liddell, Matt Lindland, Randy Couture 2x, Alistair Overeem 2x, Yoshihiro Akayama, Wandy, and lets not forget Anderson Silva. This guy has probably had one of the toughest schedules ever in MMA.

With all that being said, I think Anthony Johnson should probably win this fight. I do believe his chin is better, though Vitor has some of the fastest hands in MMA. I think he can probably squeeze out a SD, or possibly KO vitor. Besides, he's already got a 12 lb advantage. :confused05:


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Belfort will win by KO in first round.AJ have only size and strength advantage,but skills i believe Vitor is right now on another level.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Rumble's strength and athleticism alone might be able to get the fight to the ground.
> 
> But why does Rumble have such good wrestling? Or why does that seem to be passed as fact? *Because he was like a solid Junior College wrestler or whatever he was?* Because he wrestled Dan Hardy? Where have we seen good wrestling out of Rumble vs. a guy with at least ok TDD? Kos, I know is great at wrestling. But he is a small 170 and tossed Rumble around.
> 
> Vitor 1st round KO.


He won the JuCo national championship like Bones. 

I think I'm going to bet on Rumble since I'd rather root for him to win since missing weight because you are stupid isn't as bad as deliberately fouling your opponent to win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If Rumble wants to keep his job he has to pretty much go out there and put on an exciting fight now, meaning no wrestling, he's gonna have to take Vitor out in impressive fashion, and that's just not gonna happen.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> He won the JuCo national championship like Bones.
> 
> I think I'm going to bet on Rumble since I'd rather root for him to win since missing weight because you are stupid isn't as bad as deliberately fouling your opponent to win.


Maybe I will be wrong here.

His wrestling just looks sloppy. He has hardly used it, but, when he does it is more of a matter of just overpowering the 170lbers and bull rushing. There is nothing too technical there. Maybe he can get it to the ground and control it.

If he tries to strike with Vitor I think he is going to sleep.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Vitor has experience in fighting bigger guys, from when he first came into the UFC. Johnson will surely be pretty slow if he's weighing in this much. Vitor can use his speed and flurry the shit out of Johnson, hopefully stunning him before he can do anything

Also, I don't see how Vitor winning wouldn't help him out at all in the MW standings. Whilst it may not be a MW fight anymore, that shouldn't detract from the importance of the win if Vitor pulled it off. Why should he be punished for somene elses bullshit ?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If Rumble wins by front upkick in rd 1 he can keep his job.


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Rumble's a joke. The extra size could be a big advantage for him. I hope Belfort knocks him stiff after that fiasco.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

So either Rumble wins, and still looks like a chump weighing in closer to LHW than MW...or Vitor wins and we get to hear "I LOVE YOU JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESUS". 

Guess i'll go for Vitor and just mute my TV for a minute.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> If Rumble wants to keep his job he has to pretty much go out there and put on an exciting fight now, meaning no wrestling, he's gonna have to take Vitor out in impressive fashion, and that's just not gonna happen.


He has some huge power and great head kicks - i can see him winning by knock out...accepting that Belfort is the superior striker. 

I wonder if Johnson can avoid the temptation of shooting in on Belfort though....


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

12 lbs overweight? WTF? I was full on a Rumble Fan before I just now learned he didn't make weight by 12lbs. That sucks ass. How in the hell did he make 170 in the past? I wasn't a Vitor fan until right now. I hope AJ pulls his act together and never lets this happen again. Again I ask how did he make 170?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

From Twitter:



> Dana White:
> Vitor just weighed-in at 205.6 and Rumble Johnson just weighed-in at 211.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be rooting for Rumble. He's in a very tough spot with having to fight for his job and put on an 'exciting show' at the same time. I hope it doesn't throw his game off.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Now for our 185lb. matchup.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Come on, Vitor. Send this bum back to the lineup at McDonald's.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor KO1.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

love to know what johnston wieghs now he looks huge compared to vitor


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Johnson 211, Belfort 206.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

rallyman said:


> love to know what johnston wieghs now he looks huge compared to vitor


he was 211 three hours ago


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

If Vitor can keep it standing, this fight ends in a KO for him. But AJ looks MASSIVE! I have a feeling AJ will shoot for a takedown and ground and pound.

Time to see what the heck's going to happen. :thumb02:


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah that was 6 hours ago


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm more excited about this fight than the Aldo/Mendes fight.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

rallyman said:


> yeah that was 6 hours ago


3 hours ago. but for drama, I guess you can make stuff up


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Calling Vitor on this, better standup and good BJJ. AJ looks beast though.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like a soccer match there LOL.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Dan is doing some quick stand ups/separations. I think he is listening to the crowd.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnson's standup looks atrocious.

Yeah Vitor "mutes TV".


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vitors one of the most famous guy to come out of Rio Goldie?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ref is a dumb ass let the work a bit


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Look at this blatant cheating for Belfort...pathetic.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Vitor all day


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hell yeah! DW, just walk in and cut him right now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Vitor by sub.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Crooked reffing.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Anthony Johnson is gonna be out of the UFC.

Comon Aldo! Win this and I will get a nice payout from the special.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes!

Told ya'll Vitor could finish him on the ground.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

See you in STRIKEFORCE rumble


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Mirgliotta instructed to stand it up to favour the fighter who made weight?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*YES!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Another bad ref tonight but I wasn't impressed with Johnson at all, expected more out of him.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

That seemed like some crooked ******* shit in the standups right there. 

PS. I like Belfort and wanted him to win.... but that seemed really ******* obvious.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, I didn't expect Belfort to win it on the ground, awesome performance! Even though I wanted Belfort to win, I was a little surprised how fast the ref stood the fight up a few times though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Very quick stand-ups from the ref though. Don't really agree with them. Crowd must have influenced him too much.

Anyway, 3 round 1 finishes already. FASTEST EVENT EVER?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

gazh said:


> Mirgliotta instructed to stand it up to favour the fighter who made weight?


That would make sense

Edit: As in that would explain what happened.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Hell yeah! DW, just walk in and cut him right now.


lol maybe rogan will announce it


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That was the worst reffing iv ever seen. He was sooo obviously working against Anthony it isnt even funny. Anthony very well could have won that if the fight was a MMA fight and not a crooked ref standing up fight.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Kim Winslow could have done a better job as ref LOL.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I was starting to like him after the countdown show...
Now I say good riddance...his ass is gone for sure!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That was BS, and I wanted Vitor to win but the ref helped win it for him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor won as expected but that was both disgraceful and extremely shady from Mirgliotta. I'd hate to think he was coached to do that, but it wouldn't be surprising if the UFC didn't do anything but pick Mirg for the fight just because they know how much of an unprofessional fuckface he is.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

So glad he won. I don't care what AJ's reasoning was for making weight. He has missed it too much. Fight at LHW if you can't make it and stopmtrying to weigh so much more than your opponent.

Good stuff Vitor.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Yeah quick stand ups but rumble didn't come in prepared his cardio is atrocious and he should get cut


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn was i wrong. Rumble hasn't improved in the slightest.



WAR VITOR!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Vitor cuts 25 pounds in 4 days, another big man.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I would say those were literally Rampage Jackson in PRIDE esque standups...but I think those were actually worse.

Anytime Anthony had a hold of him for more than 10 seconds they set it back to neutral. Nothing outside of Rumble passing Vitor's guard within 5 seconds, getting mount and pounding him out, Johnson was going to lose that fight.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

all legit. love how many people on here think they know better. haters gonna hate.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Plergh!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This shit is better than sex!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh, Rumble looked good for 10 seconds. Fast stand ups or not, he was already gassing and it was only a matter of time.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well we've found out how good Rumble is. He can beat guys that are 40 pounds lighter than him but not 20 pounds.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Daaaam Shogun's wife is beautiful.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

NGen2010 said:


> all legit. love how many people on here think they know better. haters gonna hate.


Those were the fastest standups in the history of the UFC and it's not even close.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I wanted Vitor to win but the stand-ups were comical at best. Johnson sucks because he couldn't make weight but this fight smacks of good old Pride fight fixing. See Wand-Rampage ref stand-ups in the 2nd match up.​


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

To me it looked like Anthony was on the way to winning and then BOOM STAND UP!! BOOM STANDUP!! BOOM STANDUP!!

total bs. I doubt the UFC had anything to do with it but i think Dan was being a ***** being in Rio or some shit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rumble got screwed the stand ups were to quick the break on the cage. The crowd had way to much influence on that.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

OHKO said:


> Daaaam Shogun's wife is beautiful.


Why is Shoguns wife there? I thought that was Vitor's wife....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> jordanbreen Jordan Breen
> Miragliotta's standups were terrible in that fight, but had nothing to do with Johnson being helpless against Belfort's hands and defense.



This.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The thing is, Mirgliotta is always a pathetic piece of shit ref but that was even bad for his standards.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Wish I saw how the fight would play out under normal UFC rules.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

JustLo said:


> Those were the fastest standups in the history of the UFC and it's not even close.


if you say so. fast or not, all legit. A nice win for Vitor.


----------



## Larocka3 (Jun 1, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Daaaam Shogun's wife is beautiful.


Agree. Vitor's sub was even more beautiful. IMO


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

NGen2010 said:


> if you say so. fast or not, all legit. A nice win for Vitor.


A nice win, lol. That was a horrible win.

I hate AJ. He's spineless. I love Vitor.

Those standups were crooked as ****.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan might have saved Anthony Johnsons UFC career. With the backlash already happening i can see Dana giving AJ another shot.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

JustLo said:


> A nice win, lol. That was a horrible win.
> 
> I hate AJ. He's spineless. I love Vitor.
> 
> Those standups were crooked as ****.


you the rule guy or something?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Why is Shoguns wife there? I thought that was Vitor's wife....


No idea whose wife it is. Saw Shogun and a woman sitting next to him, so I assumed it is his wife.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Breen has no grounds.

Everyone knew Vitor was the much superior fighter. Everyone knew Anthony would lose if it came down to striking and positional grappling, it just so happened that his totally viable strength in mixed martial arts were completely taken away from him by shambolic refereeing.

They should've had Vitor lay down for Johnson to go into his guard when Vitor didn't land a punch for 8 seconds.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> To me it looked like Anthony was on the way to winning and then BOOM STAND UP!! BOOM STANDUP!! BOOM STANDUP!!
> 
> total bs. I doubt the UFC had anything to do with it but i think Dan was being a ***** being in Rio or some shit.


I agree the standups were quick, but AJ was nowhere close to 'winning'.

The first time AJ took it to the ground, Dan gave him time to work, and he was content to hold on for dear life. He had nothing for Vitor, and he gassed, which would have meant even less from him on the ground.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Rumble got screwed the stand ups were to quick the break on the cage. The crowd had way to much influence on that.


This as well but it had nothing to do with "fixing" Crowds ALWAYS influence refs in a lot of sports.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dan was punishing Johnson for missing weight. That is not his job. Refs make honest mistakes all the time- this was not an honest mistake, it was actual intentional bias. Disgusting.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rumble just lost so much in this fight. The contest, his name, no matter how good that was before and possibly his job. I doubt his cut but you never know.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Vitor!!! Glad he won, but I agree that those stand ups were way too fast. Dan didn't let AJ setup anything with the time he gave him.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

NGen2010 said:


> you the rule guy or something?


You're an idiot. I'm done with you. You're clearly not intelligent enough to see that those stand-ups were comical.

You're here just to argue.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Rumble got screwed the stand ups were to quick the break on the cage. The crowd had way to much influence on that.


Dana White slipped him an envelope?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor also punched to the back of the head clearly several times. They should've CLEARLY made Vitor give up position every time.

Just to even the odds.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I agree the standups were quick, but AJ was nowhere close to 'winning'.
> 
> The first time AJ took it to the ground, Dan gave him time to work, and he was content to hold on for dear life. He had nothing for Vitor, and he gassed, which would have meant even less from him on the ground.


Dude... did u see Vitors face??? thats the only thing that happened before Dan started standing them up. Anthony was hardly holding on for dear life. He maybe stopped punching for 2-3 seconds. You need to rewatch the fight and quick.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

His standup's were disgusting! As I said I was rooting for Vitor, but those standups ruined this fight for me!

In my mind, I won't even count this fight as a win for Belfort.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

On second thought, it is possible that Dan saw how much AJ was gassing and wasn't going to give him a chance to LnP to rest? Still not really his call, but he could have viewed the pauses as delay/resting.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Dude... did u see Vitors face??? thats the only thing that happened before Dan started standing them up. Anthony was hardly holding on for dear life. He maybe stopped punching for 2-3 seconds. You need to rewatch the fight and quick.


Those bruises came from the punches AJ gave Vitor while setting up the takedown, which I admit were beautiful shots. Not during. All he was doing on the ground and against the cage was holding on, ala his fight with Dan Hardy. If that's what he calls fighting for his job, then bigger fool him.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> On second thought, it is possible that Dan saw how much AJ was gassing and wasn't going to give him a chance to LnP to rest? Still not really his call, but he could have viewed the pauses as delay/resting.


Whatever the situation was if it was Dan trying to take it on his own to 'punish' AJ or if there were some actual shady shit going on it's disgusting.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The best refs are the refs that do as little as possible but still enforce the rules of the fight.

Mirgliotta is a travesty, a sham and a mockery of a referee.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

JustLo said:


> You're an idiot. I'm done with you. You're clearly not intelligent enough to see that those stand-ups were comical.
> 
> You're here just to argue.


not true. They were quick, I agree but still legal. Nothing - it's simple really. When the guy comes in that heavy, I'm sure UFC brass instructed the ref to not let him lay on the much lighter fighter. Johnson had it coming. Next time, come in at weight and I bet this is not even a discussion.

you a tough guy on a forum. nice. you play MAGIC too I bet. Get out of here clown.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Those bruises came from the punches AJ gave Vitor while setting up the takedown. Not during. All he was doing on the ground and against the cage was holding on, ala his fight with Dan Hardy. If that's what he calls fighting for his job, then bigger fool him.


Generally fighters are given a lot more time to work than that.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> The best refs are the refs that do as little as possible but still enforce the rules of the fight.
> 
> Mirgliotta is a travesty, a sham and a mockery of a referee.


what rules were broken in your opinion? Because that's all it will be.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

AmdM said:


> This shit is better than sex!


Definitely debatable. If there's crumpet on the go, UFC can wait until tomorrow.

Good job by Vitor, stand-ups were quick but we won't be told why, so why speculate.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Those bruises came from the punches AJ gave Vitor while setting up the takedown, which I admit were beautiful shots. Not during. All he was doing on the ground and against the cage was holding on, ala his fight with Dan Hardy. If that's what he calls fighting for his job, then bigger fool him.


I saw him land some good punches. He isnt Chael and i dont expect him to work every second. Vitors punches from the bottom is what didnt hurt. Well we will disagree cause i just watched the fight and Anthony was winning by a good amount until Dan started being a crooked ref.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

NGen2010 said:


> what rules were broken in your opinion? Because that's all it will be.


There are no actual hard rules for reffing, so your question makes no sense.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Dana White hasn't made a single comment on Twitter, i bet he has been bombarded... no doubt in my mind Mirgaliotta is not the one we should be pointing our fingers at.

BEWLSHEET!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Generally fighters are given a lot more time to work than that.


I agree. As I said, the stand-ups were quick. I still don't think AJ had anything for Vitor on the ground, mind you. Hell, he stood up himself the second Belfort went for a sub. That said, there's no need for me to speculate... the guy I was rooting for won. I'm happy.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> On second thought, it is possible that Dan saw how much AJ was gassing and wasn't going to give him a chance to LnP to rest? Still not really his call, but he could have viewed the pauses as delay/resting.


Nah, it's just home-field advantage. "most" of the time someone always gets helped out if they are competing at home and whether they were paid or not, refs do give into crowds. Peterson Vs Khan is the most recent example.

Especially when you have a weak ref like Big Dan.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Definitely debatable. If there's crumpet on the go, UFC can wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Good job by Vitor, stand-ups were quick but we won't be told why, so why speculate.


I've heard some women get them, but i (as a man) can't have 4 minutes orgasms!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

the stand ups were a bit quick... raised my eyebrow for sure... but ive also seen worse stand ups (gonzaga v cropcop for 1). either way, i didnt see AJ in a totally dimonant position that had vitor in dire need that saved him... early stand ups? yes... game changers? no.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> Nah, it's just home-field advantage. "most" of the time someone always gets helped out if they are competing at home and whether they were paid or not, refs do give into crowds. *Peterson Vs Khan *is the most recent example.
> 
> Especially when you have a weak ref like Big Dan.


And that was a fixed fight.

Wouldn't be horribly shocking if this one was too.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Dan has always been a poor man's Big John. Too much muscle in his head and without a doubt one of the worse refs in the biz.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Those bruises came from the punches AJ gave Vitor while setting up the takedown, which I admit were beautiful shots. Not during. All he was doing on the ground and against the cage was holding on, ala his fight with Dan Hardy. If that's what he calls fighting for his job, then bigger fool him.


And i think the bruise came from the leaping punch he gave Vitor while Vitor was on his back. Not in the standup.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> And i think the bruise came from the leaping punch he gave Vitor while Vitor was on his back. Not in the standup.


I'll agree with that statement. Though I still don't think AJ had Vitor in any danger whatsoever on the ground, and he seemed content to hold Vitor much like he did Dan Hardy. Crooked or not, I can't say I'm mad at Dan for sparing me that agony. 

Though I realize how it looks for the sport. Belfort probably could have beaten AJ without the quick standups. Both men should have been afforded a proper shot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The early standups and breaks were pretty obvious. Being biased against AJ though I really didn't care, very happy Belfort finished him.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im surprised that AJ who used to fight in 170 and cut alot of weight couldn't cut to 185.:confused02: I hope they don't release him. 
I'm happy Vitor won and I hope he gets another shot at the title this year.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Can you imagine if he got another title shot and got face kick KO'd again? Lulz.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Can you imagine if he got another title shot and got face kick KO'd again? Lulz.


That would be ridiculous


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rumble looked so sloppy on the feet. I really think he lacks confidence.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Rumble looked so sloppy on the feet. I really think he lacks confidence.


I agree with this. I didnt think of it at first but now i think Rashad Evans talked AJ up so hardcore like because he wanted to boost the dudes confidence. Iv never heard a fighter say those things Rashad said about AJ. And we know they arnt exactly true. So i think its pretty obvious that Rashad was going it to boost the dudes confidence.




> “Where he is right now, he’s so scary. You can’t imagine how much of a difference moving up to middleweight has made to not only his strength but also his technique. As a welterweight, maybe 60% of his camp was about making 170lbs, leaving only 40% for boxing, striking, wrestling, BJJ, judo and everything else. Much less than half of his time was actually spent on improving his skills and transitions,” Evans said on Friday.
> 
> “Now he’s spending maybe 80% and more on technique and real fitness training, not just training to lose pounds. He’s a scary, scary athlete right now. In practice with him some times, I was “Damn! What the hell is happening here? I’m not used to getting my ass kicked like this!” but he was just so ‘on’ he was beating my ass all over the gym on certain days.”
> 
> ...


Oh how wrong he was.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I agree with this. I didnt think of it at first but now i think Rashad Evans talked AJ up so hardcore like because he wanted to boost the dudes confidence. Iv never heard a fighter say those things Rashad said about AJ. And we know they arnt exactly true. So i think its pretty obvious that Rashad was going it to boost the dudes confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJ is like a bad guy+less skilled version of Phil Davis. 

Rashad should stop sparring with Tyrone, he's losing too many brain cells.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont really see much wrong with the standup when it was a stalemate against the wall. However the 2 lay and pray standups was a little fast compared to normal but he wasnt doing anything but holding anyway!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I still feel the same as last night, i smell bullshit.

For the record i often favour the stand up fighter and usually deplore LNP wrestlers but we do have a area of conformity that 99% of fights fall into and this fight was shockingly different, the stand ups were so fast i cannot fathom anything else other than cheating.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just rewatched the fight, there was only one separation that could be seen as premature, it was with 1:55 left in the round.

The others were fine, they seemed quick but AJ's inactivity warranted them. Reminded me of Pride.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gazh said:


> I still feel the same as last night, i smell bullshit.
> 
> For the record i often favour the stand up fighter and usually deplore LNP wrestlers but we do have a area of conformity that 99% of fights fall into and this fight was shockingly different, the stand ups were so fast i cannot fathom anything else other than cheating.


Jonson was robbed of the opportunity to win, GSP better not fight in Brazil.

I lost a lot of respect for the sport, say what you will about boring fights but if this becomes a standard we've taken one more step away from who would REALY win and another step closer to boxing I.E. who can win under a specific rule set.


SM33 said:


> Just rewatched the fight, there was only one separation that could be seen as premature, it was with 1:55 left in the round.
> 
> The others were fine, they seemed quick but AJ's inactivity warranted them. Reminded me of Pride.


Whatever ppl can ruin the sport and I'm sure they will but you have to be blind to call any of the stand ups justified especially considering past precedent, look at GSP vs Hardy and tell me Jonson didn't get screwed.

Its garbage and I'm sad.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...197 lbs at weigh-in is obsurd. No disagreeing on that. We don't know all the facts. Maybe something behind the scenes with the company ect., played a role. Johnson has had some great highlight reels and has been making 170 without a hitch (for years now). In my opinion, bad decision to cut Rumble. He's a fighter with potential for improvement. Maybe at 205. Who knows. It was just a pre-mature decision to cut Johnson first time.
...AJ isn't hard to submit but it's cool to see that Vitor can still pull off a sub. Glad Vitor got the win. I'd like to see the winner of Sonnen/Munoz get Belfort next for a contender slot. Both Sonnen & Belfort got title shots at Silva already. *Vitor Belfort vs. Chael Sonnen would be really interesting...*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

gazh said:


> I still feel the same as last night, i smell bullshit.
> 
> For the record i often favour the stand up fighter and usually deplore LNP wrestlers but we do have a area of conformity that 99% of fights fall into and this fight was shockingly different, the stand ups were so fast i cannot fathom anything else other than cheating.


I agree. At the very least dan had an agenda to keep aj from getting time to work on the ground/in the clinch. im not gonna say dana gave him a "suggestion", but it is worth pointing out that the UFC oversaw this event themselves, not any of the athletic commissions, and dana certainly had a motivation...


if that had been randy couture he would have had all day to work.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

That was some of the worst stand-ups i ever seen for sure.

That said, i dont think it changed the outcome at all, rumble was already gassing and the way vitor was pumped for this fight...i think he would be able to submit rumble anyway sooner or later.

this fight was very important to him, he would only leave that place either with a Win or dead.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Whether you agree or disagree with the standing up decisions, all I know is, I'd never agree to be on a Brazilian card. Being regarded as the American that nearly everyone wants to see lose against the Brazilian, and with the possibility of knowing that favoritism will be involved whether its from shady judges or a referee, it just wouldn't be worth the risk in my opinion, and that is MY opinion.

Even though I'm not a fan of Pyle at all, I did find his post fight antics after winning amusing. It was almost as if he didn't want to leave that arena without being on a stretcher, haha.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

so just watched the fight again and dan gave rumble 30secs! each time of doing NOTHING before standing up! and about 25 seconds of time holding the Belfort against the fence! How much more time do you need? 1/10th of the round just to advances position or do 1 powershot ?

1st ground stall: 4:25 - 3:48 Length:42 seconds! of doing NOTHING
holding legs agaist fence: 3:25 - 2:55 Length:30 seconds! of doing NOTHING
2nd ground stall: 2:33 - 1:53 Length:40 seconds! of doing NOTHING

When Belfort hits the ground he has the back(just as good as mount) and lands power shots! and moves and achieve a rear naked choke! in about 60 seconds! 

so what the hell is the problem with this fight!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Doing nothing is perspective, some fans know so little, vitor's bjj is not a joke you have to control a guy before you can advance out of guard, rumble was striking from top that's not insignificant.

Had he went wild striking from guard he could have been sub'd or lost position, he was never given the opportunity/time it takes to advance against someone with the skills vitor has and lets not forget Johnson has limited abilities, take wrestling away the way the ref did is the same as giving vitor the win.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Toroian said:


> so just watched the fight again and dan gave rumble 30secs! each time of doing NOTHING before standing up! and about 25 seconds of time holding the Belfort against the fence! How much more time do you need? 1/10th of the round just to advances position or do 1 powershot ?
> 
> 1st ground stall: 4:25 - 3:48 Length:42 seconds! of doing NOTHING
> holding legs agaist fence: 3:25 - 2:55 Length:30 seconds! of doing NOTHING
> ...


Good job. I don't have an issue with the reffing of this fight either.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

The stand ups where very quick and yes the Brazilian fans forsure influenced this. But I think with Johnson coming in so over weight no one should complain over anything. I think Johnson's game plan was to stay in Belfort's guard avoid submission and win a decision.

Belfort is continuing to go through all his opponents with little trouble. The only guy who has been able to do anything to him in the last few years was the best in the world. I think Belfort is amongst the top three middleweights in the world right now.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rebonecrusher said:


> The stand ups where very quick and yes the Brazilian fans forsure influenced this. But I think with Johnson coming in so over weight no one should complain over anything. Belfort is continuing to go through all his opponents with little trouble. The only guy who has been able to do anything to him in the last few years was the best in the world. I think Belfort is amongst the top three middleweights in the world right now.


two terrible showings do not a good showing make.




Toroian said:


> so just watched the fight again and dan gave rumble 30secs! each time of doing NOTHING before standing up! and about 25 seconds of time holding the Belfort against the fence! How much more time do you need? 1/10th of the round just to advances position or do 1 powershot ?
> 
> 1st ground stall: 4:25 - 3:48 Length:42 seconds! of doing NOTHING
> holding legs agaist fence: 3:25 - 2:55 Length:30 seconds! of doing NOTHING
> ...


Let's look at the action on the ground before AJ pretty much gives up.

First TD: 

*4:43* AJ completes TD, Vitor is wrist controlling, they are working hands for control. this part of grappling. 4:30 Vitor spins for armbar. AJ backs up, Vitor throws upkicks. Aj dives back in and lands a big punch of Vitor, and follows up with three more shots inside the guard. 4:14 Vitor punches AJ from the bottom with a closed guard. 4:10 Vitor rotates off the cage, AJ follows to remain on top. 4:02 AJ attempts chest strike to break guard, Vitor keeps guard closed. Vitor opens guard at 3:55. Vitor follows with four punches from the bottom, then locks his left arm under his left leg to tie AJ's upper body up. 3:46 Dan stands them up.

Not nothing.

First attempted TD/clinch to fence:

*3:29* AJ shoots on Vitor. Vitor tries a knee and stuffs, they hit the fence at 3:24. at 3:22 AJ has picked Vitor's right leg. Vitor lands three punches to AJ's head. At 3:10 AJ is working on the right leg still. Vitor lands four more punches by 3:06. More hand fighting going on with AJ's right and Vitor's left now. 2:58 Dan issues warning. 2:54 Dan breaks them (four seconds after warning) and resets in the middle.

Not nothing.


Second completed TD:

*2:45* AJ swings and then shoots, Vitor stuffs and attempts to unload. AJ cannot complete his TD and is outside again, Belfort's right eye is nearly closed like Sloth from The Goonies, but lands a knee at 2:44. AJ shoots again at 2:41, Vitor sprawls. Vitor sort of slips at 2:35 and AJ scrambles on top. Vitor lands a punch from bottom at 2:31. AJ is attempting punches to the head here but Vitor is blocking them well, AJ lands to the body though. 2:20 AJ attempts to hold Vitor's head still and punch, but Vitor squirms- AJ misses and hits canvas. More hand fighting with AJ's left and Vitor's right. Vitor attempts two more punches from the bottom but doesn't really land, AJ attempts another chest strike to break guard, is unsuccessful. 2:08 AJ attempts a left and Vitor dodges. 2:06 AJ posts left leg to get higher in the guard. 2:03 Dan warns to "get busy", AJ lands a body-body-head combo. 1:57 AJ knees to Vitor's butt and is now back down on two knees in guard. AJ want to punch but Vitor deflects the left with right hand control. 1:53 Dan breaks them.

Not nothing.


Not the most exciting groundwars, but I'd like you to point me to another contemporary UFC fight with this many breaks/standups with this level of action and timeframe. They may exist, but this is far from the norm.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Was a pretty exciting fight and a awesome finish. It was refreshing to see a referee not let people stall on the ground, it really kept the action moving.


----------

